# Calci Worms from silkworm store



## tony8181 (May 18, 2011)

Bought some of these the other day , received them but most are dead , very disappointed as I read on here that the silkworm store was ok.


----------



## fowlers (May 25, 2009)

hi i had a tub of silkworms go bad, i contacted the website and they where happy to replace them. it is frustrating recieving items in this condition but if you contact your supplier im sure they will be happy to sort your problem. i dont think its done intentionally, these things happen

rob


----------



## tony8181 (May 18, 2011)

fowlers said:


> hi i had a tub of silkworms go bad, i contacted the website and they where happy to replace them. it is frustrating recieving items in this condition but if you contact your supplier im sure they will be happy to sort your problem. i dont think its done intentionally, these things happen
> 
> rob


I did tell him through his site. I got an email back saying they would send a new box out Tuesday but not received anything as of yet and had no reply to the 2 emails I've sent.

If I don't hear nothing by Monday I will leave it at that and never buy off him again.


----------



## Beardrankindragon (Aug 24, 2011)

I ordered silkworms begging January of Silkwormstore.co.uk and after many emails back and forth still haven't received them. 
1st one was they had loads of order over Christmas so they ran OK. I was like ok. 2nd one beginning February they be out this week. 2 weeks later said same thing. 2 weeks later haven't got reply back. Iv ordered a few times of them and I have noticed they take ages to send them out but this one is taking to long.

If my order was placed in January and havant received them what about others?? wouldn't they go bust.


----------



## Bopper (Mar 13, 2012)

Beardrankindragon said:


> I ordered silkworms begging January of Silkwormstore.co.uk and after many emails back and forth still haven't received them.
> 1st one was they had loads of order over Christmas so they ran OK. I was like ok. 2nd one beginning February they be out this week. 2 weeks later said same thing. 2 weeks later haven't got reply back. Iv ordered a few times of them and I have noticed they take ages to send them out but this one is taking to long.
> 
> If my order was placed in January and havant received them what about others?? wouldn't they go bust.


Hi there I just had to open a dispute with this guy as I ordered a box of silkworms and a box of calci-worms and had nothing turn up and him say this:

Hello Emily,

Were out of stock of silkworms (should have some available next week – will update the homepage when they are in stock).
Many thanks for your order, can you please forward me the transaction reference supplied with the order, as I believe that your order may not have shown up if it included a product that is 0 qty in our computer system’s fictional warehouse.

I will get back to you as soon as I have this info.
Many thanks,
Tom
Silkworm Store

This is after I chased him for where my order was!

He then went on to send this:

Hi Emily,

We have a small number of silkworms in stock, would you like me to add this to your order of calci worms?

My apologies for the delay on the order, it was because of the 0 values of stock for silkworms that caused the order to go off the radar, we have it now and will sort your order as soon as you are ready to proceed. Alternatively please let me know if you would like just the calci worms and I will send immediately.
I can send a payment request for the silkworms if you would like to proceed.
Kind regards,
Tom
Silkworm Store

At which point I said yes please send the silkworms as well and I have not heard back from since. That was 8 days ago. 2 emails in 3 weeks is appauling. Go to rickslivefoods as he responds within hours and is well priced and sends the products!!
I wish I had seen this thread earlier 

Sorry this is so long but I don't want anyone else to have to go through this!

Emily and Beardie Bopper!


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

I have only ever order one batch off him, and it was for 1000. All came alive(Well i didn't count but not seen any bad ones yet) so dunno all of mine were ok.

Seems a few people have had bad experiences so maybe i might avoid later on down the line, although i do want some silkworms lol


----------



## Oinkeyface (May 23, 2012)

I get my calciworm from northampton reptile centre, free delivery and good price too, all were alive and beardie loves them, he didnt like crickets, had a couple of locust but loved the worms:2thumb:


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

I placed an order for 250 silkworms yesterday, and they have been sent out today so should arrive tomorrow. I will update on their arrival. I also ordered calci worms but theyre out of stock and getting sent out Monday. Fingers crossed. Ive had no problems with Emails so far, he responds very quickly and seems very reasonable, even remembering to put in the powdered chow for me from an email I sent last week as I forgot to mention it in yesterdays order.


----------



## benton1576 (Nov 7, 2009)

Ok, an update from my purchase. I ordered 250 silkworms and 500 large calci worms. The calci worms were out of stock so I had to wait until yesterday for them to be dispatched.

The silkworms arrived 2 days after ordering them and a few were dead, as to be expected after 2 days in the postal system. I emailed Tom and made him aware of it. Anyway, my calci worms were dispatched yesterday and arrived today all alive, with about another 100 silworms to replace the few that died.

Ive got to say, I think they are great. Tom is a very nice guy and very fast at responding to Emails and the product they offer and advise is second to none. I highly recommend them to anyone wishing to buy silkies in bulk.


----------



## antiguaheat (Jun 21, 2011)

I buy from this store regularly, and I have to say I've not had any problems, I've only ordered silkworms once and wouldn't bother again personally as I found them a bit of a faff and most were dead after a day or two, my beardies weren't too bothered by them anyway. All the food I have ordered has been fine especially the hoppers I order which are always sprightly and healthy, personally I would highly recommend, I suppose it's like all things, personal preference and I've been in the same position where I've had bad experiences with suppliers etc but others say they are wonderful, ebay is the best exponent of that one lol


----------



## HoggieNut (Jul 27, 2007)

I had similar probs with an order of calci's, gotta say they were great about it, replaced them a week or so later when stocks had replenished. I'd recommend


----------



## vr4000 (Nov 20, 2011)

had my first batch of calci worms from them and they all look very healthy and my beardie loves them  will be ordering more very soon.


----------

